# Slippery dicks and fire worms, life on the bottom of Pensacola Bay



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a story I did on a muck dive on the bottom of Pensacola Bay. Thought you guys might enjoy it. 
http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2014/09/muck_diving_with_disappearing.html


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

I loved this article. We should all slow down and "smell" the muck.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Very well written and a great perspective. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Enjoyed text and photos. Always interesting to see what is on the bottom. Every time that I've been I have seen something that I didn't see before.


----------

